# Is this a decent amount of IC chips?



## hammerdown (May 16, 2020)

Not counting my epoxy PROMs, my blacktops and my extra of what's pictured that are in jars... would this be a decent amount accumulated so far? Pyrolysis will be daunting (if I ever get around to doing so) is my guess.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 16, 2020)

Yes, I'd say 35 pounds is a decent amount.

Dave


----------



## hammerdown (May 16, 2020)

I kind of thought so, but everytime I think so about other material and then read more from other's experiences, I have to reel back my exuberance lol.


----------



## denim (May 16, 2020)

By my estimate you should get about 26 grams of gold from these chips, if processed correctly.


----------



## hammerdown (May 16, 2020)

Wow! I was thinking realistically of being about half that  Then again, you did say if processed properly.


----------



## Johnny5 (May 17, 2020)

hammerdown said:


> Wow! I was thinking realistically of being about half that  Then again, you did say if processed properly.



Most all of that, will come from the 6lbs of BGA's.


----------



## hammerdown (May 18, 2020)

Johnny5 said:


> hammerdown said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I was thinking realistically of being about half that  Then again, you did say if processed properly.
> ...



Interesting... thanks!

Although I'd love to say that this hoard was from just a few months or less of e-scrapping, it's more like 4-5 years worth. Feels more like the collecting & stashing of this material (plus other PM-containing material) has become a hobby in itself... like stamp collecting or whatever. _IF_ I ever get around to finally trying to process more than fingers & plated boards, I think it'll feel a touch sad to see all my stashes reduced back down to the beginning lol


----------



## Johnny5 (May 18, 2020)

hammerdown said:


> Interesting... thanks!
> 
> Feels more like the collecting & stashing of this material (plus other PM-containing material) has become a hobby in itself... like stamp collecting or whatever.........
> 
> I think it'll feel a touch sad to see all my stashes reduced back down to the beginning lol



Back when I was accumulating material, a lot of the material felt like my "kids", and I had a really hard time being able to sell/process some of it.
I found myself sitting on thousands of pounds of material, and I only wanted to add to it. It became a disease of sorts. To this day I have a storage unit that has a lot of high grade material. I never got around to processing it, and couldn't find the right buyer. I'll probably be buried with it.


----------



## hammerdown (May 18, 2020)

Johnny5 said:


> hammerdown said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting... thanks!
> ...



EXACTLY! :lol:


----------



## butcher (May 18, 2020)

I am like an old squirrel with a bunch of nuts, I just have to crack a few open every now and then just to make sure they got some meat in the hulls.


----------



## jarlowski1 (May 18, 2020)

Johnny5 said:


> hammerdown said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting... thanks!
> ...



Can I be written into your will  Just kidding. Lol. I know what you mean I used to collect old coins and I have a ton of junk silver coins but I just don't have the heart to stick them into the nitric just yet...


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 19, 2020)

I also have junk silver coins, but I'll never refine them. As they are, they are self assaying. Everyone knows what they are. They're also in nice small denominations in case they are ever needed in a SHTF situation.

Dave


----------

